# How to fill Incoming Passenger Card?



## Tia33 (Jan 24, 2014)

If going for few days for visa validation trip, with an intend to move permanently 6 months after the validation trip, how shall one fill out the form:

*- Do you intend to live in Australia for the next 12 months?
*(Considering I will spend only few days, but shall return back to Australia 6 months after that and then live permanently...)

*Intended address in Australia?
*(should i just put the address of the hotel where I will be staying?)

Which option to choose:
*A) Migrating permanently to Australia* (is this correct option, considering that I am going for migration purposes, but staying only for short time for visa validation)
*B) Visitor or temporary entrant*

*What is your usual occupation?
*(what shall my dependent sibling put here, considering his is unemployed for long time now?)


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Tia33, 

don't over-think it, just answer truthfully. The immigration officer will ask you questions, if something is unclear, so I would not be worried. 

*Do you intend to live in Australia for the next 12 months?* - I'd tick no. After all, you'll return home after the validation trip. Once you arrive permanently, you can tick "Yes". 

*Intended address in Australia? *- Hotel is fine. 

*A) Migrating permanently to Australia* OR *B) Visitor or temporary entrant* - I'd tick B, maybe you can enter "visa validation" somewhere? 

*What is your usual occupation?* - Your sibling should enter the job s/he trained in. "Home maker" or "House wife" is also acceptable.


----------



## rafox30 (Jul 22, 2015)

hi

need help i am returning to australia for a holiday with my daughter what do i tick. A returning res or just back temp.


----------

